# standard height for shower soap dishes and shelves?



## zmusashi

hey there
Does anyone recommend a height for installing a tile soap dish at the time of ceramic tile install, inside a bathtub shower? On the wall under the shower, or on the side? I also want to install two 1/4 round corner shelves (granite type), but am wondering how high.
Thanks a lot for any advice


----------



## Mike Finley

Soap dish on the valve side, goes between the shower head and valve, usually depends somewhat on the tile layout to avoid a deco line. On the 60" back wall side, usually in the middle about 10-16 inches off the tub. Corner shelves once again sometimes depend on layout according to missing a deco line. Also space between should be bit bigger than tallest item to be placed in the lower shelf.


----------



## Mark Daniels

Eye level within easy reach, out of shower spray.
Mark


----------



## thom

shelf goes in corner away from shower head about 5' above floor, soap dish goes on side wall near corner away from shower spray about 4' above floor. 

Keep them away from the spray and in a place where one need not put ones head under the spray to access the fixture.


----------



## zmusashi

Thanks guys


----------



## Warren

zmusashi said:


> Thanks guys


4 year tile job?


----------



## JustaFramer

Warren said:


> 4 year tile job?


It bet's it the best damn looking tile job ever.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I want to see pictures of this thing


----------



## zmusashi

I thought it was funny to get replies four years later ! ! ! ! !
But I am still grateful for input!
Here are the pictures:


----------



## zmusashi

Made templates for three-piece granite arch, re-framed shower ceiling for arch and tiled the whole room. Took a while; worst thing (or most curious) was doing demo on the old-school tile floor and subfloor-- many yards of waste, including many many yards of pumice and other filler items between joists which i also asked about on Contractor Talk and learned they used all kinds of things like seashells back in the day for sound and fire insulation between floors.
Bath came out beautiful. Design fits perfectly in Astoria, Queens NY, which has a huge Greek population. The house has a similar arch like this granite one entering the living room from the entry foyer.


----------



## zmusashi

Sorry, four piece granite arch, and matching granite window sill and casings


----------



## Acres

> 4 year tile job?


lol... Nice, looks like you didn't drop the soap on that one.. badda dah..here all week..


----------



## zmusashi

only took me three and a half! I'm REALLY GOOD!


----------



## MortarForker

zmusashi said:


> only took me three and a half! I'm REALLY GOOD!


Sweet looking work..I likey..:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Does that window have issues with holding water? Looks low for it to be ok in that setup. Nice tile work though.


----------



## zmusashi

Yes sir, it is low, and it was always there and it was surprisingly not in too bad a shape when I redid it, granite against vinyl with silicon, should be okay, I thought, and it is holding fine, I am told. There was a wood sill in there before!


----------



## zmusashi

If it wasn't problematic I would always love to have a window in a spot like that to make a shower nicer to enjoy. Anyway, thanks


----------

